# new figurine. yeah, i know, i know...



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

it's really gorgeous. my ma says that it looks like the buddha of all hogs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is awesome!!! Where did you find it?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

It is gorgeous! Immina come steal it, kay?


----------



## jinglesharks (Jun 15, 2010)

That is absolutely beautiful. I'll have to get to work on my collection! All I have is this ridiculous dog toy- it's about four times the size of Pepper, fuzzy, and when you squeeze it, it kind of makes a noise like a cow. I bought it for my cats, and they're scared of it. :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is gorgeous, it looks hand carved and hand painted. I love it


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

i snatched it from ebay.  

here's its description:
"G. DeBrekht Studios
"HEDGEHOG"
Derevo Collection
#58903...121/600 limited edition

This gorgeous, very colorful figurine is from the 2006 Derevo Collection of numbered Limited Edition. 

With the Derevo Collection, using a very special wood-based resin material, each figure is carefully hand crafted to resemble the hand-carved original so closely that even the woodcarver cannot tell the pieces apart.
Each figure is hand painted by artists trained in the Russian techniques of decoration.
Many of the techniques used in the painting and decorating process date back centuries.

Combining these old ways with new colors results in an exceptionally beautiful addition to any home.

The beautiful artistry of the DeBrekht creations compares to no other line of figurines. You will be amazed at the amount of detailed painting."


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

It's really pretty, I love it. <3 Way too cute.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

I want it too!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I just did a search for your new hedgie and came up with this one. http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/d ... g-94296784


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, that's a great figurine! Great find!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Nancy said:


> I just did a search for your new hedgie and came up with this one. http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/d ... g-94296784


he (haha, not "it") cost $25. a bit pricier than my other figurines, but you know how it is: when you gotta have a beautiful hand-painted hog, you gotta have a beautiful hand-painted hog.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

fracturedcircle said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > I just did a search for your new hedgie and came up with this one. http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/d ... g-94296784
> ...


Yep, I could totally go for that one you got too. $25 is reasonable for being hand painted and so beautiful.


----------

